# The most asked question ever?



## jimmerjammer (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi all and thanks in advance for reading, I shall try to be brief. 
In a nutshell, my wife and I and our kiddies are looking to upsticks and head to Spain. We are very aware of the employment market there and we know we will struggle to find work. However, we have a camper van and we are planning to land on the first day of the summer holidays in Santander then drive across to Alicante maybe. 
As this is still classed as a long holiday we will retain certain incomes and I have a residual income (not much) that comes to me weekly from online work I have done. 
Oh, we also have a dog! 
So the idea is to find cheap campsites along the way and once there that we can hook up to, giving us a base for the six weeks that we are there, we then plan to network as much as possible and seek gainful employment. Naturally we would be happy to take temporary work as every little helps and if we do have to tail it home then we will at least have a few quid to do it on! 
I am a qualified TEFL teacher and also have an abundance of Sales under my belt, my Spanish is improving too. 
My wife has two level 3 qualifications in health and social care and child care early years education. 20 years experience in that! 
So... over to you if you would be so kind as to offer some constructive advice I would of course be forever grateful. Also if you happen to have a place we can rent for the period then cool and if you run a school or bar or anything really and looking for excellent staff!! ahem! Hi!!

Thanks again for reading folks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well if you've read thru alot of the posts on here you'll know that work is hard to come by and that if you stay for more than 90 days, you'll need to show income and have healthcare sorted.

You maybe lucky, but your wifes qualifications mean nothing I'm afraid!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jimmerjammer (Nov 5, 2009)

*Cheers*

Hi, thanks for your input. 

Yeh we would never consider staying longer approx 60 days without acquiring work thats for sure, we kind of see it as a possibility more than anything and one that could work out long term or just give us a really nice long holiday! I am quite laid back about things and figure that if my efforts are not good enough then it was not meant for us. 
Yes I reasoned that this would be the case but I would be happy for her to stay home and take the long road into work.

Positivity remains my friend. 

Thanks again


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimmerjammer said:


> Hi, thanks for your input.
> 
> Yeh we would never consider staying longer approx 60 days without acquiring work thats for sure, we kind of see it as a possibility more than anything and one that could work out long term or just give us a really nice long holiday! I am quite laid back about things and figure that if my efforts are not good enough then it was not meant for us.
> Yes I reasoned that this would be the case but I would be happy for her to stay home and take the long road into work.
> ...


 You've got the right attitude!!! If it happens it happens, if it doesnt, well nothing lost but an adventure under your belt!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimmerjammer said:


> Hi all and thanks in advance for reading, I shall try to be brief.
> In a nutshell, my wife and I and our kiddies are looking to upsticks and head to Spain. We are very aware of the employment market there and we know we will struggle to find work. However, we have a camper van and we are planning to land on the first day of the summer holidays in Santander then drive across to Alicante maybe.
> As this is still classed as a long holiday we will retain certain incomes and I have a residual income (not much) that comes to me weekly from online work I have done.
> Oh, we also have a dog!
> ...


Hi,
More than happy to give advice as long as constructive doesn't = only positive comments about life in Spain!
I would love to do what you propose, but there is little chance of your getting work IMHO, and if you do it would of course be under the table. Perhaps you'll get lucky with some bar/ restaurant work or some informal English classes. Your wife however... I can't see how she could possibly get anything in her field of qualification.
Are you thinking of going back to the UK after your summer here or do you plan to stay on? Schools start back generally in the first 2 weeks of September, but it does depend on local fiestas. If the children are under 9, and they have no educational or behavioural problems they can probably go into state schools, but if they are older you may be looking at private schools that have a bi lingual or British or international curriculum. Paperwork for places at school is usually done around April/ May. Take into account that instate schools whilst they don't usually have a uniform to shell out for you do have to buy all the books and school supplies.
After Easter (or even before) you'll start to see ads for English teachers to start in Sept, although you'll also see some in Sept too. In August many academies and companies close or run on half gas. You can't normally support a family on a TEFL teacher's salary alone...


----------



## jimmerjammer (Nov 5, 2009)

*All feedback good!*

Hi and thank you for your input. 

We have not made the decision to stay or come home as of yet as this is a trial. If we succeed then we stay and if we do not then we are back on the big boat. 
As far as schools go, I am not overly concerned about that as home schooling is a very serious option regardless of where we reside. The school system in the UK is making so many changes for the worse that I am ready to make that call! 
I educate people now and as I am also a full time carer for my youngest child anyway and love every minute of being with my children, this is a very real possibility. 

Yes it is a shame that my wife's experience and skills are not credited but like I mentioned above, I am OK for her to stay at home and relax for a while as she has earned it anyway!

Gosh no, a TEFL teacher would only work part time unless they can get private clients and I am under no illusion of that being a big earner. 
However, I do have a residual income on-line that will credit my bank account no matter where I am and that is roughly £300 per week so if I tack that on to any potential earnings, I am hopeful that we can get by on that...... hopeful! 

This is purely an experiment at this stage that I will see through as I am a little stubborn like that. It could just be one long jolly which is fine but who knows what lies ahead.... 

Thanks again.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimmerjammer said:


> Hi and thank you for your input.
> 
> We have not made the decision to stay or come home as of yet as this is a trial. If we succeed then we stay and if we do not then we are back on the big boat.
> As far as schools go, I am not overly concerned about that as home schooling is a very serious option regardless of where we reside. The school system in the UK is making so many changes for the worse that I am ready to make that call!
> ...


I don't know whether this would bother you or not, but unfortunately homeschooling is not recognised by Spanish authorities. However, in recent cases it seems that judges have sentenced in favour of the parents!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

I have children and I believe travel broadens the minds. However, we waited until the children grew up before we set off on a journey such as yours. I have travelled across the states in a camper, or RV as they call it. You can hook up anywhere you want. There are cheap campsites everywhere in Spain if you know where to look, but if you need work, are you hoing to unhook your camper and drive into a city, because work is where you find it if you were lucky enough to find any. By all means have a great holiday, but for the kids sake, don't look on this as anything else.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

jimmerjammer said:


> Hi and thank you for your input.
> 
> We have not made the decision to stay or come home as of yet as this is a trial. If we succeed then we stay and if we do not then we are back on the big boat.
> As far as schools go, I am not overly concerned about that as home schooling is a very serious option regardless of where we reside. The school system in the UK is making so many changes for the worse that I am ready to make that call!
> ...


300 pounds/wk. x 4 wk./mo. is 1200 a mo. 
You're already earning more than the average Spaniard!!! (1000€/mo.)

If you look in the right place, you can find English teaching work. 
Your wife could too, I'm sure. The only thing is that you are going to have to look for places where natives are in demand - that's nowhere along the costas! 


Also, take into account that the kids will need to be in school come mid-September. The laws can be pretty strict about kids who are not enrolled in and attending a school regularly.


----------



## Dancingboots (Mar 25, 2014)

we did exactly that 11 years ago, bought a camper, took kids out of school and toured Europe in the hope of finding a way to earn money and live there but in the end we decided against it as the UK offered our children a much better chance of education and working so have put it off until now. Now they are old enough to leave at home whilst we have our long holidays in Spain in our new holiday home. My husband works from home here, so all he needs is an internet connection and can carry on doing it from there, maybe this would be an option for you? I am a swimming teacher so all I need is a pool...


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

" I am a swimming teacher so all I need is a pool... " may well be not as easy as that, as is getting a reliable internet connection lol.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dancingboots said:


> we did exactly that 11 years ago, bought a camper, took kids out of school and toured Europe in the hope of finding a way to earn money and live there but in the end we decided against it as the UK offered our children a much better chance of education and working so have put it off until now. Now they are old enough to leave at home whilst we have our long holidays in Spain in our new holiday home. My husband works from home here, so all he needs is an internet connection and can carry on doing it from there, maybe this would be an option for you? I am a swimming teacher so all I need is a pool...


Sounds like you have a possibility as more and more people are looking at Spain as a destination whilst working from home. It's true that there isn't reliable internet all over Spain yet though.
As for swimming teacher, to do it officially you'd have to get certificates recognised which isn't always easy and local council sports clubs are a bit difficult to get into, but maybe a private club???


----------



## Dancingboots (Mar 25, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds like you have a possibility as more and more people are looking at Spain as a destination whilst working from home. It's true that there isn't reliable internet all over Spain yet though.
> As for swimming teacher, to do it officially you'd have to get certificates recognised which isn't always easy and local council sports clubs are a bit difficult to get into, but maybe a private club???


Yeah I'm not to worried about the swimming side, as long as him indoors can work atm, I get 13 weeks off a year but he doesn't but I will bring him his coffee.


----------

